
Intel Core i9-9900K leaked benchmark leaves AMD Ryzen 7 2700X in the dust - tekacs
https://www.techradar.com/news/intel-core-i9-9900k-leaked-benchmark-leaves-amd-ryzen-7-2700x-in-the-dust
======
ntw1103
I take all Intel benchmarks with a grain of salt, it seems more often than
not, the initial benchmark was misleading.

